# License



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone know if I can get a license for desert tortoise's out here? (Palmdale California [southern California]) I hear the turtle lady gives them but would she give one to me?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Licesnse*

If you go to a desert tortoise rescue, they will most likely want to do a yard check and get a good feel for the tort's new home, but they can give you one literally as you are getting the tortoise.


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Licesnse*

http://www.tortoise.org/cttc/member.html

Here is a link to CTTC, I do not know if any of these will be helpful, I am in the High Desert ---yes, you can obtain a permit rather readily....here is california it is not a requirement to have a home inspection....you will need to know age, where the tort came from--got to you (someone turned him over to you--family member transfer to you--found it walking down the road in a populated area and so on) a pic of the tort is sometimes requested if you do not have the tort with you--simply for verification that you indeed have a CDT....the person should hand you a half sheet form to complete the info and then when you hand the form back they should at that time have the actual permit and give that and a copy of the half form you completed back for your reference and to have on hand if ever you need to present to DFG Warden that you are registered as the host for the tortoise....

You can also go through DFG and request the form/application--however, that takes sooooooooooo long....and everything has to be done through the mail...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Licesnse*

Ok and how big do desert tortoise's get again?


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Licesnse*

http://www.tortoise.org/general/descare.html

http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/1.html

Anywhere from 12 to 16 inches in length (however, the norm is around 12 -14 inches in length)..


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2012)

You don't actually get a "license," but a "permit" to keep a desert tortoise. You can get the permit application from any of the Southern Calif. chapters of the California Turtle and Tortoise Club.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

emysemys said:


> You don't actually get a "license," but a "permit" to keep a desert tortoise. You can get the permit application from any of the Southern Calif. chapters of the California Turtle and Tortoise Club.



Oh. So is there ANYONE here that goes to the ones in southern California?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 3, 2012)

I belong to the foothill chapter, do you already have a CDT?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I belong to the foothill chapter, do you already have a CDT?



No.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 3, 2012)

First you go on a waiting list, when one comes up for adoption they will call you, adoptions and licenses are free. Contact the nearest chapter to you. it might take a few months depending on how many they have, summer is the best times for adoptions, also tom has a friend who has some up or adoption. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Hatchling-CDTs#axzz22WhC4xHy


----------



## SamB (Aug 3, 2012)

Wife and I are going to the inland empire meeting tonight


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 5, 2012)

SamB said:


> Wife and I are going to the inland empire meeting tonight



Lucky


----------

